# B2 quantum coupe in a salvage yard in eastern PA



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

There is a dark grey metallic quantum coupe in ez pull and save in new ringold pa. It looks like it sat under a tree for years, interior smells moldy. The interior is black and white tweed. Somebody go grab some parts before it's gone!


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

would you be willing to grab parts off and ship? I am looking for a complete Dash Bezel trim. Mine is in several pieces.


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

s-rocc said:


> There is a dark grey metallic quantum coupe in ez pull and save in new ringold pa. It looks like it sat under a tree for years, interior smells moldy. The interior is black and white tweed. Somebody go grab some parts before it's gone!


I will pay a finders fee and the purchase price if you grab the hood trim off this car and ship it to me. Seriously!


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

Sorry man, this yard turns stuff around pretty quick. Although I haven't been there in months, I am quite sure it's gone.


----------

